# How to induce java fern growth?



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

O ye gods and gurus of plant physioligy; those who spiritually are at one with plants, take mercy upon my soul and bestow upon me your blessed knowledge. How do I induce growth in my Java Fern to look like this?










To be more specific, how do I encourage my plantlets to grow large and healthy? I have 72w over an ADA 60cm with CO2 mist supplimentation, addingreccommended ADA ferts. My plantlets are healthy, and regularly send out new SMALL leaves. Will I have to be patient? It seems at the rate it's growing, I'll have to tear down the tank for college before my tank has reached it's "goal."


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

They are just naturally slow. You can't rush nature.

Just give them the regular nutrients they need.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Java Fern absolutely loves Phosphates. The higher the better - if you can get them up above 3 ppm you will see your JF growing so fast that you will think it's one of the fastest growing plants you know.

Most people never see the Java Fern grow fast because usually our tanks have low Phosphate. That's why we all believe that JF is a very slow growing plant.

If the JF feels good it grows very big leaves and also they grow very dense - think of a head of cabbage - hard and healthy.

Since JF pearls very heavily if you have strong light and a lot of Phosphates the plant can make your tank look as if it's boiling - as if you are looking in a boiling pot of water. The sight is not pretty at all, there are bubbles going in all directions, completely chaotic.

So - if you want big and healthy JF make sure you have an established tank that will not suffer from increased Phosphates. I think that a fishless tank with completely clean water (very low organics) would be best if you want to grow the JF huge and beautiful very fast.

--Nikolay


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i second niko, my java fern is growing like no other and pearls like the water is "boiling".

i have 96w 6700k over my 20g and ~40 co2 and dose ferts the EI for a 40g. but mine is nothing like the picture above.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks niko. I will slowly increase my phosphates and monitor the tank. I appreciate the help. I actually enjoy massive pearling - it simply mezmerizes me; I consider it a desired side-effect. Win-win .


----------

